# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Release] Spyro Fisher! 3.0.3

## Robske

Spyrofisher v3.0.8 By Robske007a

Discontinued.

----------


## Mango Jerry

Looks like an awesome Fisher.
Thanks for the Contribution!

----------


## colincancer

anyone use this yet?

this thing looks great!
But I was wondering because I was planning on using this to get my twinks fishing skill up so I can get my hat and boots and I was wondering what are the chances of me getting caught with this?

+rep by the way

----------


## Mango Jerry

No, im not going to use it, but i still say Thanks for the Release.
I've heard that Fisher's are bann'able, thats why.

----------


## colincancer

> No, im not going to use it, but i still say Thanks for the Release.
> I've heard that Fisher's are bann'able, thats why.


well any bot is bannable bro, lol I mean I just want to know how safe I am like how detected this is, what are the chances of me being caught, because everytime we use a bot/hack/exploit we always take the risk of getting banned.

----------


## Robske

> anyone use this yet?
> 
> this thing looks great!
> But I was wondering because I was planning on using this to get my twinks fishing skill up so I can get my hat and boots and I was wondering what are the chances of me getting caught with this?
> 
> +rep by the way



Your biggest threat is other players, not Warden. You'd be safest if you wrote your own fisher though  :Smile: 
I doubt this fisher is popular enough for Blizzard to even care though...

----------


## colincancer

> Your biggest threat is other players, not Warden. You'd be safest if you wrote your own fisher though 
> I doubt this fisher is popular enough for Blizzard to even care though...


lol I wish I could make my own...sorry
<----- no talent haha
but yeah thanks for telling me, so if I went someplace pretty secluded with no one around your saying im pretty safe?
and btw this program looks and "feels" very nice.
and what would be the consequences of being caught? I've already been banned for 2 days for having an inappropriate name lol
not that im saying it has viruses, I even already downloaded it,
But SOME people might get touchy and you might wanna throw up a virus scan.

----------


## Robske

> lol I wish I could make my own...sorry
> <----- no talent haha
> but yeah thanks for telling me, so if I went someplace pretty secluded with no one around your saying im pretty safe?
> and btw this program looks and "feels" very nice.
> and what would be the consequences of being caught? I've already been banned for 2 days for having an inappropriate name lol
> not that im saying it has viruses, I even already downloaded it,
> But SOME people might get touchy and you might wanna throw up a virus scan.



Virustotal. MD5: e4186284f15970882b17f7b1a88da3af

I'm not going to steal your frostweave.

----------


## colincancer

> Virustotal. MD5: e4186284f15970882b17f7b1a88da3af
> 
> I'm not going to steal your frostweave.


good...*******s tryin to steal mah frostweave!

when I turn on your program it says
"ReadUInt failed."
In an Unhandled exeption window, I click continue and your program still loads though, still have yet to use it.

----------


## Robske

> good...*******s tryin to steal mah frostweave!
> 
> when I turn on your program it says
> "ReadUInt failed."
> In an Unhandled exeption window, I click continue and your program still loads though, still have yet to use it.


Sounds like you have WoW activated but not yet logged in, couldn't be arsed to catch that exeption  :Big Grin:

----------


## colincancer

k using right now...sorry for being stupid, lol this is nice program so far i like!

----------


## camuer

Thanks for the realease. It shut down on me once >_<, But i restarted it and didnt have any problems

----------


## Dazzled

looks very nice! Does it auto hide in task bar? if not I know how to make it anyways just curious, i wish i would of had this before i cought my Giant Sewer Rat the other day lol, took me forever to get him. But yeah I think if your taking suggestions for later releases is that the auto jump should be an option, i personally think that jumping makes things look more suspicious, I myself never jump when I fish and i don't see many people do, but the random is the best part about it since its not after every cast...how does this bot know the color of your bobber? well I guess enough questions ill just have to try this out.

----------


## Bene56

Hey, I been using a self made auto it script for fishing. How is this more safe or better safty wise? I thought pixil scanning bots were the safest?

Anways, its working great. Liking how easy it is.

Thanks

----------


## Gamer

> how does this bot know the color of your bobber? well I guess enough questions ill just have to try this out.


Doesn't work by checking colour. It reads all the loaded game objects, and interacts with the bobber once found.

PS: +Rep for rob

----------


## Dazzled

o i c, that's smart never heard of this style, I'm sure it works much much better than pixel scanning, and layout is nice, +rep when i can give some

----------


## Dazzled

I got an error as soon as i opened it:

Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately.

Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697. Cultural=nuetral, PublicKey Token=null' or one of its dependencies. An attempt was made to load a aprogram with an incorrect format.

And when I hit continue it loads up and says "this program has stopped working" and im forced to close program, (vista 64 bit)

----------


## lolfunny200

What do i open the program with?

----------


## Cypher

Hey Rob, just curious, you checking if the bobber is your own before trying to use it? I ask because someone said elsewhere OBJECT_FIELD_CREATEDBY didn't work for them but it worked great for me.

----------


## Gamer

> Hey Rob, just curious, you checking if the bobber is your own before trying to use it? I ask because someone said elsewhere OBJECT_FIELD_CREATEDBY didn't work for them but it worked great for me.


FYI, program is not obfuscated (if you didn't want to wait for an answer)

PS:



```
       int num3 = wow.ReadInt(item + 20);
        if ((num3 == 5) && (wow.ReadUInt64(wow.ReadUInt(item + 8) + 0x18) == playerGUID))
        {
            fishingBobber = item;
        }
```

Looks like he checks if it's a gameobject first, then if created by his local guid.





> What do i open the program with?


It's an executable, you don't open it with anything, just double click.




> I got an error as soon as i opened it:
> 
> Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately.
> 
> Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697. Cultural=nuetral, PublicKey Token=null' or one of its dependencies. An attempt was made to load a aprogram with an incorrect format.
> 
> And when I hit continue it loads up and says "this program has stopped working" and im forced to close program, (vista 64 bit)


Make sure you have the 3 .dll's that came in the folder with this program (blackmagic, FASM, and fasm_managed). They need to be in the same folder as the executable.

----------


## Timzorize

Sounds like the program works, +Rep!

----------


## stormer

*Damn i wanna use this but... i got Da ''Final Warning''... Thx to my friend.
soo 1 more any ban / warning etc. They press da Red button wich says,

(Skull)Account Termination (Skull)

and thats what im afraid off :<


*

----------


## Dazzled

> I got an error as soon as i opened it:
> 
> Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately.
> 
> Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697. Cultural=nuetral, PublicKey Token=null' or one of its dependencies. An attempt was made to load a aprogram with an incorrect format.
> 
> And when I hit continue it loads up and says "this program has stopped working" and im forced to close program, (vista 64 bit)


They are all in the same folder =/

EDIT: Ok so I opened it up with nothing else running and it was perfect, than I opened WoW and re opened spyro after signing in and looking my character and than the error occured same as before, might be something to do with WoW. Does this need to be in the same folder as wow? or what can i do? please help! read below post for the message I get in details:

----------


## Dazzled

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.BadImageFormatException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. An attempt was made to load a program with an incorrect format.
File name: 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null'
at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor()
at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor(Int32 ProcessId)
at SpyroFisherII.frmSpyroFisher.init()
at SpyroFisherII.frmSpyroFisher.frmSpyroFisher_Reset()
at SpyroFisherII.frmSpyroFisher.frmSpyroFisher_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnLoad(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl(Boolean fIgnoreVisible)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.CreateControl()
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)

WRN: Assembly binding logging is turned OFF.
To enable assembly bind failure logging, set the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog] (DWORD) to 1.
Note: There is some performance penalty associated with assembly bind failure logging.
To turn this feature off, remove the registry value [HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Fusion!EnableLog].



************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework64/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Spyro Fisher v2
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Kevin/Desktop/Spyro/Spyro%20Fisher%20v2.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.3053 (netfxsp.050727-3000)
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.3227.24589
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Users/Kevin/Desktop/Spyro/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.

----------


## r00tman

Wait for the next MrFishIt, it will pwn :>
 but +rep for contributing

----------


## KRYPTON88

Love the GUI, Great colors! +Rep I love it when people take time to make your program look nice! Very good.

----------


## Robske

> Hey Rob, just curious, you checking if the bobber is your own before trying to use it? I ask because someone said elsewhere OBJECT_FIELD_CREATEDBY didn't work for them but it worked great for me.


I used to do a 3 level check (GameObject -> OBJECT_FIELD_CREATEDBY -> ObjectName) but this version only uses GameObject -> OBJECT_FIELD_CREATEDBY as visible in my unobfuscated code... I didn't bother obfuscating it because the original plan was to release the source too.

@ Target:
I have no idea why the Fisher crashes the way it does, "_Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed_" is indeed a wierd one. I'm not the author of this DLL. Have you tried running as admin?

----------


## Dazzled

yep, well this sucks for me, o well as long as my life sucks to make everyone elses fine im ok with it.

EDIT: hmm as I was over looking the error box which i mentioned earlier i noticed the window is titled "Microsoft .NET Framework" so is it a .NET framework error? I have the latest version of it (3.5) so i dont see how its a problem, ive tried running as admin and setting it in compatibility with XP, nothin.

----------


## kjelle

uhm is there any way of removing the "Jump at intervals" cause it make's me look more bottish than when just standing still

----------


## Robske

> uhm is there any way of removing the "Jump at intervals" cause it make's me look more bottish than when just standing still


Use PostMessage instead of Injection, my main problem with CastSpellByID is that it bypasses the AFK check while fishing. In other words, if it wasn't for the jump you would go AFK while fishing and eventually logout after 30 minutes.

I should have fixed it with a slight nudge instead of a jump though...

----------


## Vivid

mhm could you maybe give some other download mirrors? the site doesn´t load for me  :Frown: 
ty & +rep when tested =)

----------


## Nonominator

You know what? THANKS. I don't think I saw that anywhere on here! WTF people?

----------


## someone0194

> Sounds like the program works, +Rep![img]http://mmobuzz.luke13.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowzygor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.joanaguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warmil.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idemise.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.hcb25.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowwealth.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wotlksec.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.valkor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.extremelev.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tiemedia.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.kinjal.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowseller.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warsupreme.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warpros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.cs5000.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ashlingwor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pvpbible.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pennsworld.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warelite.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowultimat.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.infonook.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idgold.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.websitings.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowaddicts.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.goldguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warguidez.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wcraftsman.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.stephenf84.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aocriches.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.conanfortu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.killergu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tanqueboi.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warhonor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.102341.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.demifarr.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aspect10.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.proguides.*******************/[/img]


Yeah, it does. :Big Grin:

----------


## c4m

download link isnt working for me either

----------


## Nesox

You need to change the build options, platform target-> x86 fasm.dll is a 32 bit assembly and cant be loaded with a 64 bit one as if you chose platform independent in the build options the clr will try to run it as a 64 application if its a 64 bit os, thats why it chrash on 64 bit os. correct me if im wrong. nice work btw.  :Smile:

----------


## Robske

> download link isnt working for me either


Filebeam link added

If people can provide enough suggestions/fixes/bugs I'll update the bot.

As for now, this is on the to-do list:
- 64 bit support
- Unlink jumping & injection
- Catch the ReadUInt exeption when WoW is active but not logged in

----------


## cbxmelk

Uploaded to rapidshare+netload for you.
AWSOME JOB BTW!
quickly add 64 bit btw  :Smile: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/179159182/Spyro_Fisher.rar
http://netload.in/dateiP6vZnJHIme/Sp...Fisher.rar.htm

----------


## Trollin

Vrry Nce Progrem Sir!!

----------


## Dazzled

So theres nothing i can do at this point until you make it 64 bit compatable?

----------


## Robske

> So theres nothing i can do at this point until you make it 64 bit compatable?


Nope, you cannot. I have to compile it in a different way and reupload. This shouldn't take to long, probably by the end of the week as I have other things to do.

If you were obsessed enough you could install a 32 bit version on a Virtual PC, install and patch wow on it and bot there... but that's pushing it ^^

----------


## Theodor

> People running a 64 bit OS are screwed till the next update, life sucks doesn't it.


Yes yes it does =/

----------


## Minni

after 8 throws and loots i got windows error + wow crash (including the good old "send this to blizz yeah?")

Nice work anyhow  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Robske

> after 8 throws and loots i got windows error + wow crash (including the good old "send this to blizz yeah?")
> 
> Nice work anyhow  +rep


Wewt, do you remember by any chance if it happened on a loot or a recast? Did you touch the fisher at all during that time?

I had crashes (not consistently though) when I manually jumped/moved after the bobber has been found, this happened because the fisher tried to loot (interact) something that doesn't exist anymore.

----------


## bind

Good work Rob, +rep

----------


## Parog

I will probably use this. +Rep x5 for you  :Wink: 

PS: I'm surprised DSky hasn't come around to say how much she loves Spyro, lol.

----------


## mine626

Great!!! What more is there to say?

----------


## Greedy

Umm pretty nice but why doesn't it loot the fish?

----------


## Gamer

> Umm pretty nice but why doesn't it loot the fish?


Put auto-loot on in interface options (of WoW)

----------


## Greedy

> Put auto-loot on in interface options (of WoW)


thanks !  :Wink: 
E: I have crashes every 5 min.. Fatal error on wow.

----------


## hugehair

thats pretty pwnish

----------


## Finalwish

hmm just tried to use it now and it closed my WoW and crashed the program lol fun times

edit: my **** up. thought shoot was fish -.- time for bed

----------


## lufkin

thanks for this

----------


## Zalman

Is there any1 that has skilled over 150 with the bot?

When I bought the book to get 150+ skill, WoW says that Spell not learned when I try to fish. (changeing Injection won't work for me). But when I manually press fishing it fishes, find the bobber and loots still fine.

----------


## emggot

Works with 2.4.3? :confused:

----------


## Robske

> Works with 2.4.3? :confused:


No.

fillah

----------


## Finalwish

> Is there any1 that has skilled over 150 with the bot?
> 
> When I bought the book to get 150+ skill, WoW says that Spell not learned when I try to fish. (changeing Injection won't work for me). But when I manually press fishing it fishes, find the bobber and loots still fine.


Just change it to Keysend. Thats what im using atm. Keysend on button 1 and ive leveled from 300-440 atm. Great program

----------


## Robske

Just a quick heads-up, some of the Injection methods won't work because I can't read. The spellID is wrong with Artesian Fishing and probably others, GM fishing is correct though.

Fixed next time.

----------


## Nesox

> Just a quick heads-up, some of the Injection methods won't work because I can't read. The spellID is wrong with Artesian Fishing and probably others, GM fishing is correct though.
> 
> Fixed next time.


use GetSpellIdByName instead and you wont have to lookup id's for spells i think,
there's a sc cookie somewhere in the memory editing section

EDIT: here it is -^^ http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-me..._dostring.html

----------


## junkkiller

any time i try to run it i get a message that it encountered an error and must close...
and some other unhandled exception occured...
edit : this what i get :
See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.IO.FileLoadException: Could not load file or assembly 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' or one of its dependencies. ‏‏הפעלת היישום נכשלה מאחר שתצורת היישום שגויה. התקנה מחדש של היישום עשויה לפתור בעיה זו. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800736B1)
File name: 'fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null' ---> System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x800736B1): ‏‏הפעלת היישום נכשלה מאחר שתצורת היישום שגויה. התקנה מחדש של היישום עשויה לפתור בעיה זו. (Exception from HRESULT: 0x800736B1)
at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor()
at Magic.BlackMagic..ctor(Int32 ProcessId)
at SpyroFisherII.frmSpyroFisher.init()
at SpyroFisherII.frmSpyroFisher.frmSpyroFisher_Reset()
at SpyroFisherII.frmSpyroFisher.cmdReset_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnClick(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.OnMouseUp(MouseEventArgs mevent)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmMouseUp(Message& m, MouseButtons button, Int32 clicks)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ButtonBase.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Button.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)




************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.832 (QFE.050727-8300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v2.0.50727/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
Spyro Fisher v2
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/My%20Documents/fishbot/Spyro%20Fisher%20v2.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.832 (QFE.050727-8300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.832 (QFE.050727-8300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 2.0.0.0
Win32 Version: 2.0.50727.832 (QFE.050727-8300)
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/2.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
BlackMagic
Assembly Version: 1.0.3227.24589
Win32 Version: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/My%20Documents/fishbot/BlackMagic.DLL
----------------------------------------

************** JIT Debugging **************
To enable just-in-time (JIT) debugging, the .config file for this
application or computer (machine.config) must have the
jitDebugging value set in the system.windows.forms section.
The application must also be compiled with debugging
enabled.

For example:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

When JIT debugging is enabled, any unhandled exception
will be sent to the JIT debugger registered on the computer
rather than be handled by this dialog box.


‏‏הפעלת היישום נכשלה מאחר שתצורת היישום שגויה. התקנה מחדש של היישום עשויה לפתור בעיה זו. means runing the app failed cause something with the layout is wrong reinstall might solve the problem

----------


## Robske

Are you using a 64 bit OS?

----------


## gfour

Looks awsome tho <3 ty 4 sharing

----------


## Kritis

I've used this bot and the "Mr Fish It" fishing bot and i'd have to say I love both of them equally, I fished for 8 hours, 4 using this bot and 4 using Mr Fish It with no bans, warnings or anything.

----------


## casonwow

Any chance you could post the source?

----------


## Dazzled

come on 64 bit version!!!!

----------


## Minni

sorry for my absence Robske  :Smile: 

I now had time to run the bot again for a while, still after 6-8 throws i get wow error, windows error and wow crashing on me.

It seems random when it crashed, nothing like a lost catch, looting or alike.

http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2...ashjpeghs6.jpg [Added a picture - you may wanna blow it up and scrool around for detalies  :Smile:  i got 2 monitors so theres plenty of pretty ro watch]

Many thanks.

----------


## Robske

> sorry for my absence Robske 
> 
> I now had time to run the bot again for a while, still after 6-8 throws i get wow error, windows error and wow crashing on me.
> 
> It seems random when it crashed, nothing like a lost catch, looting or alike.
> 
> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/2...ashjpeghs6.jpg [Added a picture - you may wanna blow it up and scrool around for detalies  i got 2 monitors so theres plenty of pretty ro watch]
> 
> Many thanks.


Smells like the interact function is failing again... It may sound wierd but I (and others) currently have no fix for it atm. On 3 of my computers it works fine, on one of my friends pc it crashes inconsistantly.

Needle in a memory stack....

----------


## Cypher

> Smells like the interact function is failing again... It may sound wierd but I (and others) currently have no fix for it atm. On 3 of my computers it works fine, on one of my friends pc it crashes inconsistantly.
> 
> Needle in a memory stack....



Same problem in some of my internal stuff, and yes, its a very tiny ****ing needle I'll tell you that. >_>

----------


## Gamer

> Are you using a 64 bit OS?


I'm not sure if you're using this already, but by putting this flag in my .vbproj file (.csproj for you I believe) I managed to make the program work for 64-bit OS's



```
<PlatformTarget>x86</PlatformTarget>
```

The issue was relating to the default build target being platform independent and trying to load 32bit dll's on a 64 bit system. Hopefully that will work for you too.

----------


## zlo

Best thing ive ever downloaded!

----------


## rawr66

Very nice

thanks! +Rep

----------


## serverghost

> You need to change the build options, platform target-> x86 fasm.dll is a 32 bit assembly and cant be loaded with a 64 bit one as if you chose platform independent in the build options the clr will try to run it as a 64 application if its a 64 bit os, thats why it chrash on 64 bit os. correct me if im wrong. nice work btw.


Yeah he's exactly right (look up my original post in Nesox's thread as he got it wrong himself at first: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ml#post1270097). 

But honestly: Is it just me that all those "memory reading fishbots" pop up everywhere? Was some sample source code released? It's disturbing. Seems it becomes the new main stream method. Time to find a new method for my private fish bot  :Frown: .

----------


## Cypher

> Yeah he's exactly right (look up my original post in Nesox's thread as he got it wrong himself at first: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ml#post1270097). 
> 
> But honestly: Is it just me that all those "memory reading fishbots" pop up everywhere? Was some sample source code released? It's disturbing. Seems it becomes the new main stream method. Time to find a new method for my private fish bot .



Memory editing forums, take a look.

----------


## Robske

> Yeah he's exactly right (look up my original post in Nesox's thread as he got it wrong himself at first: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ml#post1270097). 
> 
> But honestly: Is it just me that all those "memory reading fishbots" pop up everywhere? Was some sample source code released? It's disturbing. Seems it becomes the new main stream method. Time to find a new method for my private fish bot .



"Next-Gen" Fishers incoming.

Now abusing LUA to it's fullest.




> I'm not sure if you're using this already, but by putting this flag in my .vbproj file (.csproj for you I believe) I managed to make the program work for 64-bit OS's
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <PlatformTarget>x86</PlatformTarget>
> ```
> 
> The issue was relating to the default build target being platform independent and trying to load 32bit dll's on a 64 bit system. Hopefully that will work for you too.



\o thanks.

----------


## Minni

Ive disabled injuction and using key bind  :Smile:  Working great now

Throwing out another 2 rep for this awesome help mate  :Smile:  thanks

----------


## Bunster

Nice, thx for adding i need my fishing up  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaileen

it's really awesome! thank you  :Smile:  
but I often get errors (wow is being quit just like that or the bot has an error) but the rest is great  :Wink: 

edit: works fine now if I use the KeyBind option , no errors  :Smile:  +rep for this great work

----------


## thieadin

So this is totally safe? I see injection and i think injecting things in to the server... I really hate fishing but i dont want to get caught.

----------


## Shanerd

Gonna try it out right now. Will post back with result ;P

----------


## Dazzled

Can we get an update on 64 bit user? a due date? have you started? do you know what to do? do you need help? i just want to try this before its found out and detected or it because a poop thread and forgotten forever! o.o O NOES!

----------


## medfrog

Great guide

----------


## Robske

> Can we get an update on 64 bit user? a due date? have you started? do you know what to do? do you need help? i just want to try this before its found out and detected or it because a poop thread and forgotten forever! o.o O NOES!


Real-life, a.k.a. AFK


Here's an untested build aimed for x86: RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
Can any 64 bit user test it before I add it to the download page?

----------


## rootio!

> So this is totally safe? I see injection and i think injecting things in to the server... I really hate fishing but i dont want to get caught.


It's as safe as you want it to be. You're not injecting anything into the server.

----------


## Nesox

> It's as safe as you want it to be. You're not injecting anything into the server.


that made me lol irl

----------


## Dazzled

> Real-life, a.k.a. AFK
> 
> 
> Here's an untested build aimed for x86: RapidShare: Easy Filehosting
> Can any 64 bit user test it before I add it to the download page?


Ok I finally figured the program out! It works perfect and more than I expected! +rep form me now.

Expecting:
No more jumping when using injection
Human AI (wtf is this??)

----------


## mmhelm

This bot is great been using it for awhile seems the new patch causes errors...

----------


## Romulis2000

great program was able to max out fishing on 2 toons before 3.0.8 ..now its not working i keep getting errors. Ive tried both functions (injection,key send) injection closes wow and fisher and key send just closes the fisher. Hope to see a 3.0.8 update. Kudos to the programmers!

----------


## Cypher

> It's as safe as you want it to be. You're not injecting anything into the server.



What the ****?

Please refrain from posting in the future unless you enjoy public humiliations.

----------


## UnknOwned

> It's as safe as you want it to be. You're not injecting anything into the server.


That sounds like a sound trask!:wave:

----------


## Robske

Updating this (to 3.0.8 and some new functions, improvements) when the majority of my exams are over  :Smile:

----------


## Romulis2000

not to totally cheat on you and your awesome program :P . Is there another working fisher currently to tide my fishing addiction over until the awsomeness that is SPYRO returns?

(P.S good luck on ur exams bro)

----------


## Robske

Mr.FishIt 1.0 by Nesox

----------


## MaiN

> What the ****?
> 
> Please refrain from posting in the future unless you enjoy public humiliations.


My guess is that he was referring to the poster just above him.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gripen2

> Mr.FishIt 1.0 by Nesox


It dont work with 3.0.8?

----------


## Robske

> It dont work with 3.0.8?


from his thread:




> Im sorry if i keep delaying it but i still got some problems with random chrashes :yuck: but i'd say some time tomorrow

----------


## glibbergummi

Isn´t it easier with Fish It to detect you as a Cheater?

I mean to check if someone hacks the memory... don´t know.

But until know I have no problems :P.

----------


## Romulis2000

think i tried mr fishit and had some issues with it not working. Aside from all that ive ran Spyro for 8 hours numerous times and never been reported or had any problems. If your stupid about where you use it,,im sure you wil get caught, but if you use it in remote out of the way areas you really have nothing to worry about. I think im just gonna have to wait for Spyro to come out as its my favorite of any fisher so far, the one before this that i liked was part of the no_addiction program which is also been out dated for some time.Seems since wotlk alot of programs i once used are dis continued lol Luciferc hack pack was handy up till 3.0.8 for tracking the x y z was buggy so i only used it to track, with this i used sometimes WoW unlimit retail for that no clip option for farming the barons mount(which still hasnt dropped for me). If i knew how to code or where to pick up a *Coding for idiots* book id totally attempt to conjure a sweet addition to the many awesome progams all you great coders provide. Your great at what you do and i for one wish to commend you all for your commitment and time put in for such programs. (+1 million rep to all of you)

----------


## mmhelm

I think its really fine if jumping/random casts are off, the bot looks human as it is might want to add an option to shorten the delay before the next fishing cast, Iwana will get me more fish mainly because Iwana hits the next fishing cast right after it loots. just a suggestion if you want it as well, but the human AI feature should be just detecting players that target you for a period of time or do emotes to you and should do a /wave to them and pause fishing for a few seconds before picking it up again.

----------


## Robske

Currently uploading latest version.



Will update the main post soon

----------


## Sariam1992

Hey mate, I must be stupid orsomething becuase I can't find the download link, Hehe, Looks like a great fisher, CHeers

----------


## djvoid

Hey - nice app.

You need to compile it to target the x86 platform however - I'm running on Vista64, I used the CorFlags utility to force it to a 32 bit exe. 

Corflags spyrofisher.exe /FORCE /32BITS+

Now its working for me  :Smile:

----------


## Romulis2000

WOOT i nearly jizzed when i seen the new update (pretty sad) but interface looks sexy finctions simplified sounds great and over all looks awesome cant wait to try it! Great job.

great work and hope u did well on your exams!

----------


## naughtier

cant get it to work, some error
"spyro fisher has encountered a problem and needs to cloe. we are sorry for the inconvenience."

----------


## xozaki

nice job but in xp64 have problem program can't run
use Corflags spyrofisher.exe /FORCE /32BIT+ the same can't run
waiting for 64bit version

----------


## Romulis2000

GREAT PROGRAM!

I'm able to run this on my dell but not my hp computer, not sure if that *Projext Cynder* that loads up first is whats causing probles or not for the other computer but im here to ask if anyone else has some problems loading it? 

Over all its sexy sexy!

----------


## justsum1

> cant get it to work, some error
> "spyro fisher has encountered a problem and needs to cloe. we are sorry for the inconvenience."


damn getting the same message.

----------


## Robske

Found the little bugger:




> Debug|Any CPU = Debug|Any CPU
> Release|Any CPU = Release|Any CPU


x86 build inc.

Updated main post

http://rapidshare.com/files/188611083/SpyroFisher.zip

----------


## Gangrog

looks very nice! 
Hey, I been using a self made auto it script for fishing. How is this more safe or better safty wise? I thought pixil scanning bots were the safest?

Anways, its working great. Liking how easy it is.

Thanks

----------


## Robske

> looks very nice! 
> Hey, I been using a self made auto it script for fishing. How is this more safe or better safty wise? I thought pixil scanning bots were the safest?
> 
> Anways, its working great. Liking how easy it is.
> 
> Thanks


Eh, the functions I call are very generic and are not monitored by Warden at this time. SpyroFisher does not patch any monitored offset. Blizzard could make this bot detected if they want to at any time. As can they do with any other public program.

You are safest with your own software. Yet, this is probably to small of a fish for Blizzard to bother (not even a 100 downloads so far ... on 11 million subscribers)

----------


## genetik

Looks pretty cool. Might give it a try some time.

----------


## Romulis2000

having some problems running it on one of my computers. What is needed to run that little animation or jpeg thing that loads up before the program (Project Cynder). Perhaps my other computer is missing something to view this and shuts the prog down instantly. I even downloaded the last one u posted like 20 mins ago and its being shut down instantly. Not sure if its my pc or what.

----------


## Robske

> having some problems running it on one of my computers. What is needed to run that little animation or jpeg thing that loads up before the program (Project Cynder). Perhaps my other computer is missing something to view this and shuts the prog down instantly.


Nah, standard JPG, it crashes when it tries to start the fisher itself, are you running it as administrator? Which platform are you on?

----------


## Romulis2000

Windows xp and yes as admin!

i can get it working on laptop and one desktop so im pretty sure its just something with that one computer..it was running the 3.0.3 one fine till 3.0.8 ,,just doesnt wanna run ur new one *shrugs*
ill figure it out either way i can fish again *YAY*. Gracias man much appreciated!

----------


## Robske

Make sure you have the latest version of .NET framework installed. Also make sure you do not start the progam when you have an active WoW which isn't logged in.

----------


## Romulis2000

yup had to instal the newest version to run your v2 3.0.3 prog. Game is on toon logged in and standing in a puddle. Running .NET framework 3.5 SP1 . I'm sure its just this PC because ur program is running on my other two. With the exception of a few errors of shutting down, ill have to monitor this in a bit and see if its still doing it. (that happened from the first update few hours ago)

----------


## AccountDear

It doesn't work for me, either. It instantly crashes after starting it.
It doesn't matter if wow is running or not. Latest .NET (3.5) is installed, too.
I'm using Windows Vista 64bit version and running it as administrator.

----------


## Robske

I have distributed it under my friends before releasing it, to my suprise one of them didn't had a single crash in 5 hours while he had the 'inconsistent crashing issue' in 3.0.3

What is this flaking maddness.


I'll look into it in detail next week, just fixed it up in a study break (which took way to long  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Romulis2000

get back to ur studies and dont worry about us fishers, great things take time and finese!

take it easy bro!

----------


## AccountDear

Maybe it's related to fasmdll_managed.dll? I saw that MrFishIt and SpyroFisher use it.

I'm getting this after starting latest MrFishIt:
---------------------------
Die Datei oder Assembly fasmdll_managed, Version=1.0.3221.34697, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=null oder eine Abhängigkeit davon wurde nicht gefunden. Es wurde versucht, eine Datei mit einem falschen Format zu laden.
---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------

----------


## Robske

One damn last update before I give up completly.

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

Visual C# Express edition has no flaking x86 support
Visual Studio Express 2008 - Target Platform - bytes

----------


## Gamer

What I did for my program also using Visual Express is add 



```
<PlatformTarget>x86</PlatformTarget>
```

 in the .csproj file, under the first <PropertyGroup> tag.

----------


## Robske

> What I did for my program also using Visual Express is add 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> <PlatformTarget>x86</PlatformTarget>
> ```
> 
>  in the .csproj file, under the first <PropertyGroup> tag.


Aye this is what I did with the latest build which is linked in my first post now.
Quite stupid that there's no real support for it in the Express editions >.<

----------


## Gamer

> Aye this is what I did with the latest build which is linked in my first post now.
> Quite stupid that there's no real support for it in the Express editions >.<


Ahh ok good, hopefully that fixes the issues then.  :Smile: 

And semi off topic: 
If you don't like using Express editions and are a student (high school or college) then Google Microsoft Dreamspark. Free full visual studio (and other developer tools)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robske

> Ahh ok good, hopefully that fixes the issues then. 
> 
> And semi off topic: 
> If you don't like using Express editions and are a student (high school or college) then Google Microsoft Dreamspark. Free full visual studio (and other developer tools)


Should be getting all the DVD's in februari, a friend of mine is a MSP  :Smile:

----------


## jbrista

Hey thanks for this, whenever I open it though I always get encountered a problem and needs to close.. so it doesn't even start at all =S

----------


## Robske

> Hey thanks for this, whenever I open it though I always get encountered a problem and needs to close.. so it doesn't even start at all =S


Heh... emotime.

One build works for X and Y people, other build works for Y and Z people and not for X. last build works for Me and my friends but not for you.

I admit.

I'm clueless on this matter.

The current build (which you can download at the first post) is build with these arguments:

<PlatformTarget>x86</PlatformTarget> 

under all 3 property groups (debug x2, release)

----------


## Romulis2000

Got the issue fixxed on that one destop i was having problems with and it works for all puters now. This fisher just brought the sexy back!
Now if only my other fav progs would get updated id be content!

----------


## redravenblack

Just started using it after updating my frame! Awesome! Only thing more I could wish for on it is it to put the bobber on -for- you. I'm so lazy. But thank you lotsly! <3

----------


## xdariuzx

> Just started using it after updating my frame! Awesome! Only thing more I could wish for on it is it to put the bobber on -for- you. I'm so lazy. But thank you lotsly! <3


put the bobber? you mean use a lure(ie. Brigh Baubles) or what?

if so...

/use Bright Baubles
/use 16
/cast Fishing

----------


## Bunster

Bots for the win  :Big Grin:

----------


## Robske

> put the bobber? you mean use a lure(ie. Brigh Baubles) or what?
> 
> if so...
> 
> /use Bright Baubles
> /use 16
> /cast Fishing


+ Bind that macro to numpad 0 and select SendKey from the dropdown box

----------


## Romulis2000

Just curious when using that macro, can you use the crafted enginer lures or the sharp hooks instead of baubles and what does /use 16 do? 
Is there a way to get it to equip a lure every ten mins?

*edit* Note to self ,,try something before u ask questions lol. Still dont get how it can tell not to equip a lure until its worn off but im thankful for the macro.

----------


## Romulis2000

On a side note (and i know this isnt the right spot to post this but the spot where ive also asked this same question..noone has been to for a while). Does anyone know of a tracker program that works for 3.0.8 i was using lucifercs hack pack (but not the x y z part of it to buggy) used it just for tracking and now it doesnt work. Any pointers to where i should post this or where i can find a tracker / no clip prog would be most appreciated!

----------


## Romulis2000

anyone know if there is a way to incorporate an elixir of water walking to work the same way the lure works into that macro. Those monsterbellys have a few hard to reach spots wouldnt mind stocking up on em . Im guessing there isnt a way since the drink wears off before its re applied hence the toons falls into water and then can not fish, unless theres a jump u can add into that macro as well lol

----------


## K1boRG

can WoW Warden dectect it?

----------


## Robske

> can WoW Warden dectect it?


can? yes.

does? no.




> Just curious when using that macro, can you use the crafted enginer lures or the sharp hooks instead of baubles and what does /use 16 do? 
> Is there a way to get it to equip a lure every ten mins?
> 
> *edit* Note to self ,,try something before u ask questions lol. Still dont get how it can tell not to equip a lure until its worn off but im thankful for the macro.


WoW's macro engine handles that, it won't reapply the lure when it's already active.

----------


## Willdabeast

Every time I tried to start the new update it would crash to my desktop. So I re-installed my Microsoft.net Framework and reinstalled the updated Spyro into a totally new directory.

Now the fisher runs, it finds my character and finds my fishing pole but when I use the "injection" option it keeps telling me "Spell not learned" and when I use the NumPad 0 option it makes my character jump repeatedly whether I have my macro in slot 0 or my fishing button in slot 0.

Is anyone else having problems or had problems like this?

----------


## Robske

> Every time I tried to start the new update it would crash to my desktop. So I re-installed my Microsoft.net Framework and reinstalled the updated Spyro into a totally new directory.
> 
> Now the fisher runs, it finds my character and finds my fishing pole but when I use the "injection" option it keeps telling me "Spell not learned" and when I use the NumPad 0 option it makes my character jump repeatedly whether I have my macro in slot 0 or my fishing button in slot 0.
> 
> Is anyone else having problems or had problems like this?


Yeah, it's a result of my lazyness.

NumPad 0 is what it says, numpad 0. Go into your WoW keybinds and bind your fishing macro to numpad0 instead of jump ^^

----------


## K1boRG

> can? yes.
> 
> does? no.


Bot seems to be really good, I love it even, I can play CS while using this bot even LOL, I hope it wont get detected =[

----------


## Estima

can any1 upload bot to the filebeam? cannot dl bot from rapidshare (

----------


## Willdabeast

Lol thanks Rob, I can't believe I overlooked that  :Big Grin:  

I didn't know NumPad 0 was bound to jump!

And I wanna stress that if anyone has problems with the bot crashing on startup; make sure ur running under your PC's admin, reinstall Microsoft .net Framework and service packs (yes, even if u already had it up to date), and do a fresh install of the bot in a new folder.

Mine was crashing too until I followed the above steps. Now it works fine for me.

Awesome bot Rob! Thanks alot! Peace guys, and good luck!

Will

----------


## SKU

Didn't think it was even possible but your GUIs are looking better and better, jesus. 
Oh and your bot is obviously amazing.

Greetings.

----------


## Robske

> Didn't think it was even possible but your GUIs are looking better and better, jesus. 
> Oh and your bot is obviously amazing.
> 
> Greetings.


Windows Presentation Foundation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And I'm nowhere near even half it's potential.




Has quite some bugs though >.<

----------


## redravenblack

/use Bright Baubles
/use 16
/cast Fishing



Ok, so I know I havent slept in over a day so this might just be me being a blonde bimbo. But. 

I use this macro and it says "item not valid" and doesnt equip bauble, though it does fish. Help anyone? <3

----------


## Robske

> /use Bright Baubles
> /use 16
> /cast Fishing
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so I know I havent slept in over a day so this might just be me being a blonde bimbo. But. 
> 
> I use this macro and it says "item not valid" and doesnt equip bauble, though it does fish. Help anyone? <3


Try using exact names.

/use *shift click bauble here*
/use *shift click your fishing pole here*
/cast Fishing

----------


## redravenblack

Ah perfect! Now the macro works fine when I press it. I set the bot to sendkeys - numpad and now I get...

[11:54:13] Couldn't find the fishing bobber.
[11:54:12] Casting fishing pole - SendKey
[11:54:12] Equipping Mastercraft Kalu'ak Fishing Pole ...
[11:54:12] SpyroFisher: Started Fishing!

Not sure whats gone wrong here. I'm really sorry for being such a pain!  :Smile:

----------


## Robske

> Ah perfect! Now the macro works fine when I press it. I set the bot to sendkeys - numpad and now I get...
> 
> [11:54:13] Couldn't find the fishing bobber.
> [11:54:12] Casting fishing pole - SendKey
> [11:54:12] Equipping Mastercraft Kalu'ak Fishing Pole ...
> [11:54:12] SpyroFisher: Started Fishing!
> 
> Not sure whats gone wrong here. I'm really sorry for being such a pain!



Does it actually cast fishing? Do you see a bobber.

Oh, and please no totems/fire's nearby when fishing ^^

----------


## redravenblack

No totems or fire. Nope, doesnt cast at all.

Yet when i press the macro without the bot doing it it casts fine.

----------


## TehHuntorz

I love the new AI targetting.

+Rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## flashek

It crashes on Windows XP x64 bit edition

----------


## informal68

Using it just fine on Vista 64 bit.
Maybe I am overlooking something but... Anyway to minimize Spyro?
It always stays on top.. no matter what I'm running.

----------


## Robske

> Using it just fine on Vista 64 bit.
> Maybe I am overlooking something but... Anyway to minimize Spyro?
> It always stays on top.. no matter what I'm running.


Will add an ontop checkbox in next release

----------


## Relz

Great bot, although I have one suggestion. You should make it do something if you get whispered, like make the Spyro Fisher window flash or pop up, something along those lines. Other then that, great job! I had some problems at first but I believe I fixed them now. + Rep  :Smile: 

edit: Apparently sometimes it causes my AddOns to crash, and then in turn it crashes, after I exit it then I can't move or do anything in WoW without an error popping up. I've already reinstalled .Net framework and re-extracted the bot, sooo I dunno what could be the problem

----------


## Robske

> Great bot, although I have one suggestion. You should make it do something if you get whispered, like make the Spyro Fisher window flash or pop up, something along those lines. Other then that, great job! I had some problems at first but I believe I fixed them now. + Rep 
> 
> edit: Apparently sometimes it causes my AddOns to crash, and then in turn it crashes, after I exit it then I can't move or do anything in WoW without an error popping up. I've already reinstalled .Net framework and re-extracted the bot, sooo I dunno what could be the problem


It's pretty hard to read the chatlog or any log if your work out-of-process  :Smile:  I'll have to move from C# to C++ for that so I can hook WoW's events.

I know the problem, should be fixed in the next version. One of my functions is being emo it and causes wow to be emo etc etc

----------


## axlekitty

Great post! bot works great as well for me at least. Used to use this actually a while ago though I forget where I got it from. But it looks familliar...lol +rep

----------


## replicant

It'll get 8-9 successful casts, then crash like clockwork.

----------


## Ezio

Undetectable for Blizzard?

----------


## Robske

> Undetectable for Blizzard?


Detect*able* for Blizzard, as any other public hack/tool. You are NEVER safe if you use a tool from this forum. But blizzard apperantly cares about a 0,001% performance loss so it's not Detect*ed* yet.

----------


## Romulis2000

Rob just couple questions , are there any plans to adding a /r type auto message that the user can type in in case ppl message u when ur afk? Also not sure if anyone else has asked this question but what is Cynder? and why did you chose that name for your project?

----------


## Tinsil

Works perfect. Can't think of anything that would make it better.

Thanks.

----------


## Robske

> Rob just couple questions , are there any plans to adding a /r type auto message that the user can type in in case ppl message u when ur afk? Also not sure if anyone else has asked this question but what is Cynder? and why did you chose that name for your project?



Cynder is a character from the newest Spyro series: The Legend Of Spyro. I'm an 'old' spyro fan so I picked up the series and rather enjoyed it so I gave them a spot in my software. Project Cynder refers the main project where most of my apps derive from in some way or another, it's my personal toolbox if you will.

screenie


Edit: looks like I forgot to blank out a name, meh if you can read it through the crappy quality, go you.

Oh I'm blue now, cewl

----------


## kajamalove

well .. at first .. thank you!!  :Smile: 
but.. how this works? I downloaded it. unzipped, and I double clicked it, then nothing happens..
this is my first download at this site.[I joined 20min ago. lol]
so.. maybe .. is there any special way to use this?

----------


## SKU

Open WoW
Double click the .exe
Enjoy the awesome fisher.

Grats on blue.  :Smile:

----------


## Robske

> Open WoW
> Double click the .exe
> Enjoy the awesome fisher.
> 
> Grats on blue.


Contrib zone is dissapointing :/

----------


## SKU

No Sex, Drugs & Rock-’n’-Roll?
Atleast blue looks cooler.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sonikk

How will this be affected by the driver said to come with the patch tomorrow?
Referring to: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...o-3-0-9-a.html

----------


## Robske

> How will this be affected by the driver said to come with the patch tomorrow?
> Referring to: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...o-3-0-9-a.html


A man in a black suit will come to your door and claim all your properties, then he'll take you to jail for the rest of your life, you're screwed man

----------


## SKU

I knew it!

----------


## kjarlot

Keeps telling me that a problem occurred and then closes down. Any idea why? Running it as admin on vista.

----------


## Relz

Because it's not updated for the new patch.

----------


## Robske

I'm updating this for 3.0.9 on friday or saturday.

Reason: My Alienware laptop overheats at room temperature (with cooler) so I cannot access my projects till friday, when I pick it up from the shop.

Alienware hardware is too awesome to be contained in such a hot box :/

----------


## informal68

Please don't take offense to this heh..
I'm shocked someone with your obvious computer skills would own an overpriced pos like Alienware.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Robske

> Please don't take offense to this heh..
> I'm shocked someone with your obvious computer skills would own an overpriced pos like Alienware.


You are entitled to your own opinion, but please do back it up before you spout random crap like this.

I wont bother explaining how the performance is, tech specs don't lie.

I have bought that laptop 3 years ago and I'm on the move alot, from my house to my uni, LAN events, friends... There's not even a scratch on the laptop with the exception of the corners (dropping the bag too hard) and some slight exposure of the A/C outlet cable, which is pretty inevitable seeing as both the laptop and the A/C adapter arent made for travel at all, their huge weight complements this.

Other than that, the laptop is running rhoughly 14-18 hours a DAY, almost everyday, for a 3 years now. What's even worse, my dorm at uni, and my room at home are both covered in carpet. There's an enormous generation of dust + sometimes I surf in my bed (not like that perverts) which is a major killer as the fans suck up all the dust immidiatly.

Now, after 3 years of not even a single hardware-retated crash or bluescreen it finally broke down because of the dust clogging up the entire structure.

The onlything you are right about is the price, but I'm willing to pay up for awesome design and ofcourse, the name itself. I could make an anology with expensive cars from famous brands here...



Feel free to show me a laptop with equal tech spex as the M17, which to the boot, looks pretty awesome.

----------


## BloodOmenx3

Very much apprciated !

----------


## Romulis2000

No new update yet,,that cant be good! Hope ur puter gets well soon!
How did ur exams go btw?

----------


## Robske

> No new update yet,,that cant be good! Hope ur puter gets well soon!
> How did ur exams go btw?


Good enough.


I'm discontinuing this fisher. I have ample reasons to do this. Some of the major reasons are that I really hate botters of any kind, especially uncontrolled botters. I've seen some of my irl friends instead of playing themselves, watching their bot play. How fun! I made this one just to play around with memory-editing and WPF, to LEARN more, never to increase my ingame gold or anything like that. Also, from a programming standpoint the thing is horrible. It hurts my eyes to see that I ever wrote this ^^

If you want a stable fisher with shitloads of options, use Mr. Fishit.

I was hoping for the thread to die because I don't want it closed, there are a couple of interesting posts towards building software for vista/64bit platforms in here, which may be valuable to others.

----------


## naughtier

:Frown:  sad to hear that

----------


## mesabo

Seeing that this is broke with the last patch and Mr Fishit seems to be broke as well, we are screwed!

Edit: Mr Fishit works fine with the newest updates he did for localization.

----------


## Romulis2000

im not afraid to say it Spyro Fisher > Mr fishit ..
options, ui , easy to use , 1 sec setup. 
Im sure mr fishit is great for the ppl that like it,,but im a Spyro Fisher fan and would love to see more of it im sure many others that enjoy your great programming abilities also would like to see more. Dont give up on us cause of one bad fish ,,er person.
(no offence to mr fishit and its creator or fan base)

----------


## mmhelm

man, you made me 7000+g with this, sad

----------


## Romulis2000

...exactly the reason he doesnt want to hear about he didnt mean to make this to increase ppls in game money so stop abusing it for that purpose or at least dont mention it, Id like to see this program more.

----------


## K1boRG

damn this fisher was best evah T_T WTB 3.0.9 update or 3.1 T_T

----------


## redravenblack

Sad to hear! Wuff you Spyro / teh fisher.  :Frown:

----------


## Robske



----------

